
Evernote articles on HN - CarolineW
People are, rightly or wrongly, freaking out over Evernote&#x27;s announcement about its policy concerning employee access to users&#x27; notes.  Not all of them have comments, but there are several stories from several sources, and different HN readers might have different interests with regards this, and so you might like to have all the submissions in one place.<p>So here is a summary of submissions to HN about it ...
======
CarolineW
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13166482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13166482)

    
    
        https://help.evernote.com/hc/en-us/articles/235660588
        Notice of Privacy Policy Updates (January 2017)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13176036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13176036)

    
    
        https://help.evernote.com/hc/en-us/articles/235660588
        Notice of Privacy Policy Updates (January 2017)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13177215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13177215)

    
    
        http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2016/12/14/worst-privacy-policy-evernote/
        Evernote Privacy Policy Lets Employees Read Your Notes
        2 comments
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13177522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13177522)

    
    
        https://help.evernote.com/hc/en-us/articles/235660588-Notice-of-Privacy-Policy-Updates-January-2017-
        Evernote updates privacy policy to allow employees to access notes
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13177581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13177581)

    
    
        http://www.zdnet.com/article/new-privacy-policy-will-let-evernote-employees-read-your-notes/
        Evernote's new not-so-privacy policy will let employees read your notes
        2 comments
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13177971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13177971)

    
    
        http://lifehacker.com/evernote-employees-can-read-your-notes-and-theres-no-w-1790099958
        Evernote Employees Can Read Your Notes
        21 comments
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13178628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13178628)

    
    
        https://help.evernote.com/hc/en-us/articles/235660588-
        Evernote's new privacy policy let's employees read user notes
        2 comments
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13178666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13178666)

    
    
        https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/14/evernotes-new-privacy-policy-allows-employees-to-read-your-notes/
        Evernote’s new privacy policy allows employees to read your notes
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13180313](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13180313)

    
    
        http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2016/12/14/worst-privacy-policy-evernote/#18186ff01977
        Evernote Privacy Policy Update
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13183490](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13183490)

    
    
        http://lifehacker.com/how-to-jump-ship-from-evernote-and-take-your-data-with-1782841075
        How to Jump Ship from Evernote and Take Your Data with You
        31 comments
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13183543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13183543)

    
    
        https://help.evernote.com/hc/en-us/articles/235660588
        Evernote's New Privacy Policy Lets Staff Read Notes to Improve Service
        23 comments
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13183932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13183932)

    
    
        http://fortune.com/2016/12/14/evernote-customer-notes-privacy-machine-learning/
        Evernote Users Upset Over Company's Decision to Read Customer Notes
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13183937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13183937)

    
    
        https://www.engadget.com/2016/12/14/evernotes-new-privacy-rules-let-employees-read-notes/
        Evernote's new privacy rules may let its employees read your notes
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13184946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13184946)

    
    
        https://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/featured/evernote-privacy-policy/
        Evernote staff can already read your notes. Why complain now?
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13186182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13186182)

    
    
        http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2016/12/14/worst-privacy-policy-evernote/
        Evernote's New Privacy Policy Allows Its Employees to Access Your 'Ideas'
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13186612](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13186612)

    
    
        https://spideroak.com/articles/internet-rightly-freaks-out-when-evernotes-admits-employees-can-read-your-notes
        Internet (Rightly) Freaks Out When Evernote Admits Employees Can Read Your Notes
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13187031](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13187031)

    
    
        https://blog.evernote.com/blog/2016/12/15/note-chris-oneill-evernotes-privacy-policy/
        A Note from Chris O’Neill about Evernote’s Privacy Policy
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13187280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13187280)

    
    
        http://www.pcworld.com/article/3150479/security/bye-privacy-evernote-will-let-its-employees-read-your-notes.html
        Evernote will let its employees read your notes

